# VST Overall Quality



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey All,

I've been getting a few odds and ends in anticipation of receiving my Brewtus next week







One thing I have just shelled out for is an 18g ridged VST basket. I've neve had one before and thought I might as well try and get the most out of my shot with the new machine. One thing that I have noticed is that the overall quality of the basket is 95.9%.

Knowing nothing about these baskets, I was slightly disappointed that it wasn't higher than that. I have seen a few images online and most baskets seem to be around 97% +

I just thought I'd create a post to see what other people think about this? Is a 97%+ VST going to be any better than a 95.9% basket? or am I just making something out of nothing.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, yours is crap - my 18g ridgeless is 96.9%.... so obviously I absolutely will make better coffee than you, period, and I'll notice it whenever I pour a shot. Send it back and demand 99%+ or your money back...

In all seriousness, when every other 'normal' basket out there is nowhere NEAR the quality of the VSTs, it's a bit like complaining that your bottle of Cristal isn't quite cold enough.

It's a VST basket - and if they weren't happy telling you that it's 95.9% perfect then they wouldn't bother printing it on the bit of paper and including it with the filter. Sleep soundly knowing that it's not 60%.

Enjoy!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You simply wont notice the 1.1% difference


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think you should worry about something else


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I had 2. One was 96, the other 98.9. I couldn't tell the difference between them. In fact I think the one I sold was the higher %. Don't worry about it Tony.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks all.....but I think there is a little confusion about how concerned I am about this issue. When I said I was slightly disappointed, I should have said that I gave it a few seconds thought and decided to create a thread to see what other people thought









I'm not 'worried' in the slightest, I just wanted to see what other people thought and as expected, there will be no difference to my overall experience. I'd just rather be safe in the knowledge that it's a much better product than standard baskets.

Cheers for your input


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

So you've stopped sobbing into your mug of Aeropress now then? ;-)


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

MrShades said:


> So you've stopped sobbing into your mug of Aeropress now then? ;-)


----------

